# Front sway bar



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

just lowered my Cruze with Eibach springs and I'm considering upgrading the car with Whiteline sway bars front and rear,just wondering how bad is it to replace the front bar. I'm only asking because when I replaced the front sway bar on my GTO, I had to unbolt the engine cradle, talk about clenching!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

cruzers14 said:


> just lowered my Cruze with Eibach springs and I'm considering upgrading the car with Whiteline sway bars front and rear,just wondering how bad is it to replace the front bar. I'm only asking because when I replaced the front sway bar on my GTO, I had to unbolt the engine cradle, talk about clenching!


Pretty sure the proper route for the Cruze is dropping the subframe, it is POSSIBLE to do without doing that but it is much much much more difficult that way as the new bar is larger in diameter and doesn't like to slide back in the way the old slid out.


----------



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks for letting me now it's going to be a horror show


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

cruzers14 said:


> thanks for letting me now it's going to be a horror show


It's what I live for :th_salute: :grin:


----------

